# Morning, Psycho



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

A Lyft passenger opens the car door and slams it with enough force to shatter the window, gets in the car and says, "Let's get goin!"

A complaint is filed with Lyft's Critical Response team, who presents no evidence that they've taken any sort of measure to ensure that similar incidents like this aren't occuring again in the near future, in addition to ignoring my statement that I was in fear of ending the ride due to "assault concerns."

Queue their perfunctory response -- which has yet to occur: "We care about our drivers, our community, and this type of behavior is not tolerated on our platform." Apparently, Lyft thinks if they say the same thing a million times over, we'll eventually believe their lies.

Anyone wanna bet their $5 an hour salary that it happens again in the next 60 seconds?






*Want more dirty deets and videos on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soon
You can be assaulted with a Taco.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Soon
> You can be assaulted with a Taco.


I hate you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> I hate you


Dont hate Me . . .
Hate the Taco Game.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont hate Me . . .
> Hate the Taco Game.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 143862


They stole my idea!!!!!!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Who the does that guy think he is? The way he opened the door was ridiculous. What is wrong we these people? He would have stayed on the curb, he really needs to be corrected. Smart to have that cam! I wonder how many other drivers have gotten this rude and disrespectful treatement with this clown.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Video 11 second long, woman getting into car, diver asks her name?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Why did you start the trip? You had your chance of declining service, they can't rate you without a trip.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Who the does that guy think he is? The way he opened the door was ridiculous. What is wrong we these people? He would have stayed on the curb, he really needs to be corrected. Smart to have that cam! I wonder how many other drivers have gotten this rude and disrespectful treatement with this clown.


His eyes were super red. I don't know what that means.



Johnydoo said:


> Why did you start the trip? You had your chance of declining service, they can't rate you without a trip.


*sighs* please see my post on driver ratings.

When you face confrontation, you go with current, not against it.



surlywynch said:


> Video 11 second long, woman getting into car, diver asks her name?


Thanks... for the illustration? It wasn't a woman, and I always ask for the name so I'm not giving rides to the incorrect people. Everyone thinks your Lyft is their Lyft.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I bet my measly Lyft pay if you slammed _their _car door (or trunk) they'd be ready to fight. Its like Uber and Lyft is an impromptu social experiment on how reckless people are with other people's property.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It's definitely a sense of "entitlement," which seems to permeate throughout our culture.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> It's definitely a sense of "entitlement," which seems to permeate throughout our culture.


I just had some riders today that got me thinking about this. I know it's fun to joke about millennials and entitlement and all that but this shit is seriously becoming a societal disease that will have far reaching consequences. I think historians will look back at this moment in time and mark it as a major devolution of our culture and one of the first markers of our slip into a banana republic.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Keeping in 100. Thank you.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> A Lyft passenger opens the car door and slams it with enough force to shatter the window, gets in the car and says, "Let's get goin!"
> 
> A complaint is filed with Lyft's Critical Response team, who presents no evidence that they've taken any sort of measure to ensure that similar incidents like this aren't occuring again in the near future, in addition to ignoring my statement that I was in fear of ending the ride due to "assault concerns."
> 
> ...


holly shit... is that you? did it happened to you!?
Man i would kick him out of my car easly!
I already did 3 times i dont open my legs for costumers, *** that i kick ppl out and open ticket right after. Lyft will never face back for you because they dont want problems they will clear the cancel from your acc thats all.
what a jerk, i would never drivw this *****


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> holly shit... is that you? did it happened to you!?
> Man i would kick him out of my car easly!
> I already did 3 times i dont open my legs for costumers, *** that i kick ppl out and open ticket right after. Lyft will never face back for you because they dont want problems they will clear the cancel from your acc thats all.
> what a jerk, i would never drivw this *****


I completely agree, but when someone is that angry, do you really want to risk the altercation? It was easier for me to just give him a ride in silence for 10 minutes.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I expected to see glass spewing all over the seats with your written description. Door slamming or not, seems rather subjective to me. It did look like to door flung open, but I have done that myself when the door handle slips from my hand if I have other things in my hands. It looked like a gal, (to me, since I could not see the top of this persons head), got in your car, and over the music playing in the background, I thought the person asked "how's it going?" 

That said, I have no expectation from riders that are too cheap to call a cab, and too ignorant to know how this system works to behave any differently than you describe.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> I expected to see glass spewing all over the seats with your written description. Door slamming or not, seems rather subjective to me. It did look like to door flung open, but I have done that myself when the door handle slips from my hand if I have other things in my hands. It looked like a gal, (to me, since I could not see the top of this persons head), got in your car, and over the music playing in the background, I thought the person asked "how's it going?"
> 
> That said, I have no expectation from riders that are too cheap to call a cab, and too ignorant to know how this system works to behave any differently than you describe.


Sorry I let you down. Just call me "Lyft."


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You never let me down. I have the "Make America Kittens Again" Chrome extension installed on my browser. I see a different adorable kitten every time you post.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> You never let me down. I have the "Make America Kittens Again" Chrome extension installed on my browser. I see a different adorable kitten every time you post.


Touché


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Sorry I let you down. Just call me "Lyft."


Now you can LYFT him up.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I wouldn't have been concerned about a confrontation with that toothpick. I could never tolerate that level of disrespect.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Soon
> You can be assaulted with a Taco.


Soon
Lyft will be deactivating drivers for excessive pax food fight cleaning fees


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Soon
> Lyft will be deactivating drivers for excessive pax food fight cleaning fees


DASHCAM footage to youtube might work. Give them a PR heartattack!


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey trump econ I got a $20 tip from a pax and I gave $5 of it to a pan handler that asked for a quater to help him buy a burger at McDonald's. My meal budget is side of white, rice from beef bowl for 2 bucks and a 1 buck can of beans from trader joes....I call it the Travis kalanick hAppy meal. Off topic I know


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Please let us know what the damage/cleaning fee ends up being for this incident...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Hey trump econ I got a $20 tip from a pax and I gave $5 of it to a pan handler that asked for a quater to help him buy a burger at McDonald's. My meal budget is side of white, rice from beef bowl for 2 bucks and a 1 buck can of beans from trader joes....I call it the Travis kalanick hAppy meal. Off topic I know


Allllllllllllriiiiight


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

More proof:

Got a call on Friday night

Passenger talked to themselves throughout the ride and eventually started telling me how sexy I looked (and how my outfit matched my car)

Thought they might attack me (I’ve been sexually assaulted on Lyft’s platform before)

Dropped the passenger off at their destination moments after their sexual comment

Reported the incident to Lyft

Got a perfunctory, template apology via email a few hours later that promised someone would be following up with me

....it’s now Sunday afternoon.

You really can’t make this stuff up — this company is pure garbage.


----------

